# Anlagensimulation auch für anderes als Fertigungsstrassen?



## vollmi (4 Januar 2017)

Hier benutzen sicher einige Entwickler Simulationssoftware um ihre Sondermaschinen zu simulieren etc.

Da ich ja eher in der Verkehrstechnik unterwegs bin habe ich meine Anlagen bisher mit einer kräftigen zweitSPS simuliert. das heisst die IO DBs statt zur Peripherie zur Simulationscpu geschoben und dort Objekte wie Tunnelventilatoren, Klappen, Verkehrsschilder etc per SPS Programm simuliert.

Das hat diverse Nachteile.
- Man kann im Simulationsprogramm natürlich dieselben Fehler machen wie auch im Steuerungsprogramm
- Echte Simulation z.B. einer produzierten Windströmung, eines Rauchabzugs, eines Staus ist enorm Aufwändig, wenn überhaupt möglich.

Darum habe ich mir überlegt ob so eine Anlagensimulationssoftware auch für uns die Sicherheit steigern würde. Und uns vor allem FATs erleichtern könnte (oft sollten die Remote-Schränke ja schon raus wenn man die Komplettsoftware auf der Anlagensteuerung abnimmt).

Gibts hier Leute die über die Erfahrung mit den üblichen Verdächtigen (Simit, WinMod etc) erzählen können. Irgendwie scheint das nicht so wirklich diskutiert zu werden in unserem Forum.
Wo liegen die Stärken was lässt sich damit nicht bewerkstelligen. Wie zeitaufwändig ist es solche Simulationen zu erstellen.

mfG René


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Januar 2017)

Wir setzen WinMOD ein und sind sehr zufrieden. Wenn man mal die Bausteine hat ist das Erstellen einer Simulation kein allzu großer Aufwand mehr. Zu Empfehlen ist die Engineering Assistenz, wenn man viele EAs hat.


----------



## vollmi (4 Januar 2017)

Sind da denn auch komplexere Sachen möglich? ich meine wenn ich jetzt das Objekt Ventilator als Beispiel nehme. Da müsste ich dann z.B. als Resultat sowas haben wie nach Einschalten geht erstmal nichts ausser der gemessene Strom rauf. Nach erreichen der Drehzahl wird die Schaufel vom SPS programm vorgestellt, mit etwas Verzögerung müsste ich dann ne steigende Windgeschwindigkeit haben. Also müsste ich solche Rechnungsmodelle reinbringen.

Und da macht mir das erstellen der Bausteine für die Simulation etwas sorgen. Wie aufwändig und wiederverwendbar sowas ist.

mfG René


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Januar 2017)

Ja, natürlich. Wir machen auch sowas und noch mehr. z.B. eine einfache Kühlwasser und Hydrauliksimulation. Wenn man die Bausteine gut aufbaut ist sowas zu 100% wiederverwendbar. Zum Aufabu der Lib kann man auf die bestehenden Bausteine aufbauen, auch wenn ich die nicht zu 100% gelungen finde.  Ich empfehle nur als Einstieg ein paar Kurstage bei Mewes und Partner. Da wird man an das Denken herangeführt (etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig da irgendwie alles verkeht ist aus SPS Logik und es ein paar Wunderwutzibausteine gibt auf denen man fast alles aufbaut wie z.B. den Integrator für so ein Hochlaufverhalten wie du es beschreibst). Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich aber auch erwähnen dass es z.B. das SIMIT von Siemens gibt das ich mir mal angesehen habe und fast noch einen ausgereifteren Eindruck macht (z.B. Verschaltung von "BUS" Signalen, was bei WinMOD echt schlecht gelöst ist).

WinMOD hat halt auf der anderen Seite den Vorteil wenn man nicht nur in der SIEMENS Welt lebt.


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2017)

Ich hab früher viel mit SIMIT gearbeitet. Man kann da schon viel machen, aber aufwändig ist es so oder so.

Für SIMIT kannst Du verschiedene Bibliotheken dazukaufen, aber ob da für Dich das passende dabei ist, glaube ich nicht.

Ich hab früher für eine umfangreiche Simulation einer Anlage so pi mal Daumen nochmal ca. 50% der Zeit der SPS-Programmerstellung angesetzt.

Um eine detailgetreue und statisch und dynamisch gute Anlagensimulation zu erstellen bedarf es in der Regel ne Menge Zeit und sehr gute Kenntnisse in physikalischen Zusammenhängen. Ist halt immer die Frage, wie genau soll/muss das Simulationsmodell werden.

Mit vertretbarem Aufwand kann man sicherlich ein Modell entwickeln was qualitativ das statische und dynamische Verhalten der Anlage grob abbildet. Um auch eine quantitativ exakte Nachbildung der Anlage zu bekommen, muss man aber eigentlich Messungen an der/einer realen Anlage machen und sein Modell dann danach anpassen. Aber für nen SPS-Softwaretest im Büro ist sowas nicht notwendig.

Ansonsten sollte man mit dem Begriff "Simulation" aufpassen. Da verstehen viele Leute sehr unterschiedliche Dinge unter dem Begriff. Der Aufwand für "mach mal ne Simulation" kann da je Auslegung des Begriffs sehr stark schwanken.

Gruß.


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab früher für eine umfangreiche Simulation einer Anlage so pi mal Daumen nochmal ca. 50% der Zeit der SPS-Programmerstellung angesetzt.



Mir kommt das sehr hoch geschätzt vor. Rechnest du da nur die Erstellung der Sim oder auch das Testen und Nacharbeiten?


----------



## vollmi (5 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Um eine detailgetreue und statisch und dynamisch gute Anlagensimulation zu erstellen bedarf es in der Regel ne Menge Zeit und sehr gute Kenntnisse in physikalischen Zusammenhängen. Ist halt immer die Frage, wie genau soll/muss das Simulationsmodell werden.



Das muss bei mir nicht ultra akkurat werden. Sagen wir mal so. Bisher habe ich in einer zweiten SPS die Aggregate simuliert. Also Befehlsbit Ventilator anfahren kommt, Simulation liefert zurück Ventilator läuft und eine einfache Rampe mit der Drehzahl.
Bit für Schaufel vor/zurück kommt. Simulation: Rampe liefert einen Schaufelistwert zurück.
Die Windgeschwindigkeit hab ich dann nach Gefühl eingetragen um zu zeigen wie die Anlage dann halt reagiert. Eben das halt Schaufeln wieder zurückgenommen werden oder der Regler weitere Ventilatoren zuschaltet.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2017)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Mir kommt das sehr hoch geschätzt vor. Rechnest du da nur die Erstellung der Sim oder auch das Testen und Nacharbeiten?



incl. allem, also programmieren und testen und nacharbeiten. Du musst ja alle EAs auch in der Simulation verschalten. Für Schrittketten hab ich quasi die umgekehrte Schrittkettenlogik der SPS in die Simulation programmiert, wenn man physikalisch nicht alles abbilden konnte usw. Analogwerte hab ich so weit es ging physikalisch nachgebildet, z.B. wenn Heizung ein dann steigt langsam die Temperatur usw.
Und ohne großartig vorbereitete Bibliotheken zu haben... Aber das ist relativ, wenn das SPS-Programm ne Kopie ist, dann hat man die Simulation ja auch als Kopie da.

wie gesagt, Pi mal Daumen.

Gruß

PS: und incl. einer Simulations-Visu-Oberfläche um die Simulation zu betrachten, Handschalter/Tasten zu betätigen, Leuchtmelder zu sehen, Fehler (Sicherungsfälle, Grenzwert) auszulösen usw. also schon eher bissl aufwändiger gestaltet. Es gab aber in diesen Projekten auch immer extra Geld vom Kunden für die Simulation. Beim Inhouse-Simulationstest war dann der Kunde auch immer mit anwesend.

Der neudeutsche Begriff für das Ganze ist im übrigen "virtuelle Inbetriebnahme". Theoretisch kann man sogar die Anlagenfahrer auch schon im Vorfeld schulen etc.

PPS:
hier noch der Link zum Simit:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10266650?tree=CatalogTree


----------



## norustnotrust (5 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> incl. allem, also programmieren und testen und nacharbeiten.


Gut, nur hier musst du aufpassen das Kind nicht mit dem Bade auszuschütten denn je nach Aaufwand ersparst du dir einen guten Prozentsatz dieser Zeit ersparst dir dann bei der IBN.

Ich gebe noch zwei weitere Punkte zu Bedenken die imho gerne mal übersehen werden:
- Man kann mit der Simulation auch niederschwellig Szenarien durchspielen die man bei der echten IBN "ungern" ausprobiert a la "Jetzt drehen wir hier und hier mal auf 100% hoch und dann versuchen wir mal...."
- Eine Simulation eignet sich auch um exotische Laufzeitfehler einfacher reproduzieren zu können.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das muss bei mir nicht ultra akkurat werden. Sagen wir mal so. Bisher habe ich in einer zweiten SPS die Aggregate simuliert. Also Befehlsbit Ventilator anfahren kommt, Simulation liefert zurück Ventilator läuft und eine einfache Rampe mit der Drehzahl.
> Bit für Schaufel vor/zurück kommt. Simulation: Rampe liefert einen Schaufelistwert zurück.
> Die Windgeschwindigkeit hab ich dann nach Gefühl eingetragen um zu zeigen wie die Anlage dann halt reagiert. Eben das halt Schaufeln wieder zurückgenommen werden oder der Regler weitere Ventilatoren zuschaltet.
> 
> mfG René



Ja, musst Du halt überlegen, was Du machen willst  Simit oder Winmod sind halt auch nicht ganz billig und wenn dann noch ne Profinet IO Box oder ne Profibus Box hinzukommt...

Aktuell schreibe ich mir meine Simulationen mit auf der SPS, also Aufruf der Simulationsbausteine im ersten Netzwerk des OB1. Dort werden dann die Ausgänge gelesen und die Eingänge beschrieben... Funktioniert auch super für einfache Sachen.

Wenn man wirklich komplizierte Modelle schreiben will, welche auch viel Rechenleistung benötigen, kommt man aber über ne externe Simulationsumgebung nicht umhin.

Die IO-Boxen find ich eigentlich auch ganz klasse. Da die SPS komplett unverändert bleibt und die Feldgeräte/ET200 direkt als Busteilnehmer simuliert werden. Aber die Dinger kosten ne Menge.

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Die IO-Boxen find ich eigentlich auch ganz klasse. Da die SPS komplett unverändert bleibt und die Feldgeräte/ET200 direkt als Busteilnehmer simuliert werden. Aber die Dinger kosten ne Menge.



Kannst du mal was zu diese IO-Boxen sagen?
Wenn diese einen Profibus/Profinet-Teilnehmer simuliert, wer erstellt diese Simulation? Annähernd vollständig kann das nämlich nur der Hersteller des Gerätes was du simulieren möchtest.

Rest ist Siemens-spezifisch:
Prinzipiell lässt sich ein Profibus-Teilnehmer auch mit Plcsim (Step7 5.x) über die Prosim-Schnittstelle realisieren, d.h. auch den direkten Peripheriezugriff und nicht nur über das Prozessabbild. Für einen ABB FU und diversen PPO-Typen habe ich mir so etwas mal erstellt. So eine Simulation eines DP-Teilnehmers kann ich dann auch nur schreiben, wenn ich zumindest annähernd das Verhalten des echten Teilnehmers kenne. Möchte ich einen Teilnehmer simulieren den ich überhaupt nicht oder nur aus dem Handbuch kenne, dann muss ich ihn anhand der dort beschriebenen Daten und Verhaltensweisen simulieren. Und wie gut sowas funktioniert dürfte jeder SPS-Programmierer kennen der sein geschriebenes Programm auch mal selber in Betrieb genommen hat - irgendwas ist immer...

Simulieren lässt sich viel. Für Kläranlagen gibt es beispielsweise das ASM (active sludge model) also Belebtschlammverfahren, welches dir den biologischen Abbauprozess in einer Kläranlage simuliert. Für Scilab existieren entsprechende fertige Module für das ASM, die du dann an deine Steuerungssimulation anbinden könntest.


----------



## ducati (7 Januar 2017)

ich kenne nur die alten Simba PCI Karten aber bei den neuen Boxen wirds aehnlich sein. Es wird natuerlich nicht automatisch ein kompletter FU identisch nachgebildet  Die Boxen versorgen nur alle IOs deines Profibus oder Profinet IO Stranges. Die Logik dahinter musst Du selber erstellen. Teilweise werden noch Diagnosefunktionen nachgebildet. Fuer Siwarex hatte Siemens auch mal was aufwendigeres geliefert.

Nebenbei, genau an der Stelle wuerde ich unter "TIA" verstehen, das Siemens fuer alle seine Produkte auch das Simulationsmodell liefern wuerde... Aber davon sind die noch Jahrhunderte entfernt...

Der Vorteil der Boxen, Du kannst das SPS Projekt unverändert auf der SPS laufen lassen und verbindest die Feldbusschnittstellen mit den Boxen. So zumindest die Theorie. Von der Performance koennen da drauf auch etwas aufwendigere Modelle laufen.

Aber wie gesagt, haengt alles davon ab, was man warum machen will oder muss...

So gamz ohne ist das Thema nicht...

PS: eine gute Sumulation ersetzt nicht die IBN auf der Baustelle, aber verkuerzt sie doch deutlich. Ich persönlich teste lieber im warmen Buero ausgiebig, als dass ich mir auf der Baustelle ewig den Arsch abfriere oder mich im Sommer totschwitze... 

Aber da kommem dann auch noch vertriebliche Aspekte ins Spiel, wenn die IBN z.B. nach Aufwand auf Stundenbasis abgerechnet wird. Dann bringts dem Chef garnix, wenn Du auf der Baustelle stunden sparst...


----------



## norustnotrust (7 Januar 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal was zu diese IO-Boxen sagen?
> Wenn diese einen Profibus/Profinet-Teilnehmer simuliert, wer erstellt diese Simulation? Annähernd vollständig kann das nämlich nur der Hersteller des Gerätes was du simulieren möchtest.



Naja, das ist schon klar. Aber wenn man dem guten alten Pareto beherzigt lässt sich sehr viel mit einfachen Mitteln machen. Ich muss ja nicht das FU Verhalten detailgetreu nachbilden, den FU teste ich eh mit einem Testgerät (ale dass mein "Treiber" richtig ist..). Und in irgendein exotisches OB Gerät das ich nur einmal in meiner Anlage habe werde ich auch nicht viel Herzensblut investieren, wenn ich überhaupt was mache. Wenn man sich auf das Wesentliche konzentriert und das gut macht übersteigt der Nutzen einer Simulation ihre Kosten imho immer.


----------



## SimTeam (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne noch ein anderes Produkt erwähnen und zwar fe.screen-sim. Dieses bietet den Vorteil, dass man seine Modelle selber frei zusammenbauen kann und nicht auf eine vorgefertigte Bibliothek und Standartelemente gebunden ist. Die Software bietet kleine Bausteine ähnlich wie bei Lego mit dem man alles mögliche selbst erstellen kann. Sei es nun Kippsationen, Förderbändern, Staplervorrichtungen, EHB, P&F usw....
Ein großer Unterschied zu anderen Systemen ist dabei, dass man nicht in einem Modus die Analge erstellt und dann in den Simualtionsmodus wechseln muss. Dies hat ja meistens zur Folge das wenn man eine Änderung vernehmen möchte (z.B. einen neuen Sensor einbaut) man das ganze wieder stoppt bearbeitet und dann erst wieder simulieren kann. Bei fe.screen-sim können alle Bearbeitungen ständig während der simulation auch durchgeführt werden. Zudem lassen sich alle Zustände speichern und das geschieht komplett im Lesbaren XML Format. Somit kann man auch mit eigenen Tools sich schnell komplette Analgen generieren. Hinter der Software sorgt die Berechnung mit einer PhysicEngin dafür, dass auch das verhalten real ist. Also wenn etwas kippt oder runterfällt dann tut es das auch so . Haben zum Spaß darin auch schon als Test einen kleinen Flipper Automaten gebaut. 

Die Schnittstelle zu den Steuerungen ist komplett offen und es gibt die Beschreibung wie ein DLL interface aussieht. Somit kann man sich selbst auch Anbindungen schreiben. Schnittstellen zu den meisten Steuerungen (Siemens, Allenbradly..) sind bereits vorhanden und braucht man keine zusätzliche Hardware und kann gleichzeitig bis zu 10 Steurungen verwenden wobei die Software nicht verändert wird. Sollte man einen echten Exoten oder ne Specielle Datenanbindung haben kann man die auch selber schreiben oder entwickeln lassen von denen. 

Von der Leistungsfähigkeit sind 5000 Simulationselmente in Kombination auf einem Rechner kein Problem. (Ausser er hat noch ein Floppy Laufwerk )
Die Applikation ist auch noch multiuser fähig also arbeiten an großen Projekten mit mehreren Personen absolut möglich. Und wenn man eine VR Brille hat dann kann man sich auch auf einen virtuellen Rundgang begeben.


----------



## zako (16 Juli 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ich kenne nur die alten Simba PCI Karten aber bei den neuen Boxen wirds aehnlich sein. Es wird natuerlich nicht automatisch ein kompletter FU identisch nachgebildet  Die Boxen versorgen nur alle IOs deines Profibus oder Profinet IO Stranges. Die Logik dahinter musst Du selber erstellen. Teilweise werden noch Diagnosefunktionen nachgebildet.


... also wenn ich mit der S7-1500 mein Anwenderprogramm im Büro schreibe und ich eben nicht alle Achsen rumstehen habe, dann schalte ich diese auf "Simulation" und die Rückmeldungen werden automatisch gesetzt und ich kann alles schön mit PLC Open Bausteinen programmieren. Voraussetzung ist eben, dass ich mit den Technologieobjekten arbeite.


----------



## ducati (17 Juli 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ... also wenn ich mit der S7-1500 mein Anwenderprogramm im Büro schreibe und ich eben nicht alle Achsen rumstehen habe, dann schalte ich diese auf "Simulation" und die Rückmeldungen werden automatisch gesetzt und ich kann alles schön mit PLC Open Bausteinen programmieren. Voraussetzung ist eben, dass ich mit den Technologieobjekten arbeite.



jo klar kannst Du die Simulation auch auf der SPS ablaufen lassen  Mach ich bei kleineren Anlagen auch so.

Gruß.


----------



## zako (20 Juli 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> jo klar kannst Du die Simulation auch auf der SPS ablaufen lassen  Mach ich bei kleineren Anlagen auch so.
> 
> Gruß.



... Weiss jetzt nicht ob wir aneinander  vorbei geredet haben  

Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Stufen der Simulation. Mit WinCC runtime kann man z.B. schon mal sein Panel auf dem PC simulieren (kennt praktisch  jeder). Wenn man die Achsen (mit S7-1500 TO´s) auf der Steuerung rechnet, dann kann man diese auch auf Simulation schalten und die Achsen verfahren (Lageistwert wird zurückgemeldet und man kann schon mal ganz konkret mit dem Trace mitschreiben wie die Achsen verfahren (Lagebezüge mehrer Achsen zueinander etc.) und man braucht die Umrichter nicht vor sich auf dem Schreibtisch zum Testen haben.

Wunsch (Ziel) ist aber der sogenannte digitale Zwilling (digtal twin) gegen den man sein Anwenderprogramm testen kann. Am besten aus dem ELCAD- Programm die Gerätekonfig direkt erstellen, die mechanischen Konstruktionsdaten in den Mechatronics Concept Designer portieren und dynamisieren (und den Projektgenerator drüberlaufen lassen - incl. Teamcenteranbinding). 

Folgend mal ein Video der Hochschule Darmstadt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g324gacUtlE

... und die Produktionsdaten mit der Mindsphere dann mittracken. 



Aber mir ging es eher um die Aussage  





> Es wird natuerlich nicht automatisch ein kompletter FU identisch nachgebildet"


==> braucht man nicht - nimm die TO´s (verwende einen Antrieb der Profidrive spricht) und schalte diese auf Simulation.


----------



## ducati (21 Juli 2017)

Nö. wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei 

Nur bei ner wirklichen Anlagen/Prozesssimulation spielt ja auch das dynamische Verhalten eine Rolle.

z.B. Schrittkette geht in den nächsten Schritt, wenn FU 95,5% erreicht hat, während der Hochlaufzeit steigt aber langsam der Durchfluss an usw... d.h. zumindest für die Prozessautomatisierung müssen Hochlauframpen etc. auch berücksichtigt werden usw.

Gruß.


----------

